# Littlefoot my Red x Black and white Tegu! (Anyone use periscope?)



## Jaredp (Oct 22, 2015)

So far so good with this little guy! He is a little picky with his food as of right now and I'm not sure if 2-4 bites is enough to make him full when he eats but he seems to be at a good weight so I'm not too worried! He is a Red x black and white 



 


 
So I started periscoping a couple months ago and I've been trying to get more animal enthusiasts to "scope" their own animals! (Periscope is an app where you can take and or watch live videos) So far I do videos every Sunday night and feed my four snakes ( I figured I would let people watch and possibly learn something about these amazing creatures ) and now I have been "scoping" Little Foot my re baby Tegu! So again I would absolutely love to see more Tegu's or more reptiles in general on this app I think it's a great opportunity to show off your animals and teach people a thing or two about them  my user name in the app is @jrodp7 if you would like to find me. I hope I see more of you reptile enthusiests Posting videos! Technology is amazing..


----------



## pauljr456 (Oct 26, 2015)

I named my tegu littlefoot


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 4, 2015)

What a cute Baby!


----------



## Jaredp (Dec 5, 2015)

He is already getting big! 225grams last time he was weighed. My vet loves him!


----------



## Justin (Dec 9, 2015)

He is going to be a beauty. My little dude is hibernating which kinda sucks.


----------



## Jaredp (Dec 10, 2015)

I decided to not let my little guy hibernate I have heard mixed things about the subject but it seems like they need to hibernate to breed but I'm not planning on breeding.


----------



## BigJay8232 (Dec 10, 2015)

It may not be up to you, lol. It's just part of their natural cycle.


----------



## Jaredp (Dec 11, 2015)

BigJay8232 said:


> It may not be up to you, lol. It's just part of their natural cycle.


So at one point in time it's possible I won't be able to wake him up? I haven't heard of such a thing. I have read that it's something they naturally do in the wild but I have also read about people not letting them hibernate by just waking them up everyday which I have heard mixed opinions on. So far I wake up my Gu everyday and he seems fine and Vet says he's healthy.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 11, 2015)

If they have access to basking and warmth, and if you provide light during the day, no need whatsoever to wake them daily. How inactive they are and for how long varies lizard to lizard. Mine monk out for five months and are dry bewildered if roused.


----------



## Jaredp (Dec 11, 2015)

Yeah but I like to see him and give him attention! Usually I get home from work at 4:30 or so right when I get home he is usually hiding so I take out all of the hides and find him. He is usually a little sleepy but doesn't seem to mind. So will he just not want to wake up one of these days ?


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 11, 2015)

"konk out"


----------



## Jaredp (Jan 24, 2016)

He is getting bigger! A little over 300grams so far.


----------



## Justin (Jan 24, 2016)

Looking good mine is hibernating so he still has a lot of grayish color. How is waking yours up regularly working out?


----------



## Jaredp (Jan 25, 2016)

So far so good! He is very active, it's nice to see him out when I'm home on the weekends.


----------



## DoctorPepper4 (Jan 11, 2019)

Update please and thank you I’m thinking of breeding a black and white to a red just need to see how the end up looking as adults. Yes Laura it’s a hint at you as well, to post pictures of yours lololol


----------

